# rhom growth new pics! been 2 years.............page 1



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

this is him on may 31st '05 at about 2-2.5in
View attachment 122931


this is him on oct 14th '06 at just over 8in
that is 17 months later
5.5in in a year and a half!

View attachment 122930


in 09.... in a 5 gallon bucket at 12in from inside to inside


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice fish ya got there, my reds show a lil green every once in a while.
E


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice Pygo and Serra... very nice







!


----------



## damonh (Jul 25, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> went to turn out the light and the red was gone and they were showing pink and green
> never seen this before on them so i took a pic
> View attachment 122931
> 
> ...


That picture with the Red is great. The sign just makes it hilarious.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful looking rhom!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice looking fish


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

love your rhom dude!


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

Look great and heathly


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

finally found the pic when i first got him!!!!!
1in a year huh :rasp:


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Curious what his diet consists of. You have done a remarkable job with him.


----------



## PenicillinPETE (Mar 11, 2006)

He looks immaculate Sam, healthy and thick, it must be mean as hell.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

One inch a year my ass. After I saw how fast your Rhom grew it made me rethink the idea of starting a one incher in a 20 gallon and upgrading later.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Pat said:


> Curious what his diet consists of. You have done a remarkable job with him.


krill, squid, silversides, shrimp and goldfish
just added white fish fillets a couple months ago
his growth is amazing
i keep the water at 5.8ph


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

WOW! thats amazing. Ive had my Rhom for 2 years + and he's prolly grown maybe and 1-1 1/2. Whats your secret? how often do you feed him.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

THAT IS SOME VERY VERY IMPRESIVE GROWTH BUDDY!!!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

iam impressed as hell,,, mine grew 2 inchs in 1 and a hlf years i though i was doin goood,,,lol you must do a ton of water changes


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

Very nice rhom :laugh:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

altho your growth is very good im pretty sure that its been documented that a rhom will grow to 6-7in pretty fast and then slow down after that mark... so if hes 10-12in by next year, you are on to something! neways very nice rhom


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Your Rhom has developed into a very, very nice impressive fish!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice,


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> altho your growth is very good im pretty sure that its been documented that a rhom will grow to 6-7in pretty fast and then slow down after that mark... so if hes 10-12in by next year, you are on to something! neways very nice rhom


he will be atleast 10in in 2 years..................hopefully
i think it was the 35g tank he was in till about 6-7in
i took out 20g 2x's a week, that is a 58% change with only 20g, 116% per week
plus in the 35g he ate a lot, sometimes in the 135g(when i had him there) he would not see/lose pieces of food because the tank was so big
but in the 35 he didn't have to go far for the food
thanks guys for all your comments


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

well i hope my little rhom shows groth like your rhom! good job !
View attachment 124018


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

im going to do the same thing and document my rhoms growth. Its already 4 inches. What size tank did you have it in?


----------



## UNIQUE (Sep 16, 2006)

hey is that a xingu rhom..?


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

he came from Columbia, 
i don't know were xingu's come from
wish i could att. a pic without the flash, it takes all of his sparkles and gold away


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow that is a lot of growth in that amount of time. Its amazing how fast these fish grow when provided a well balanced diet and plenty of space for growth. 
E

Wow that is a lot of growth in that amount of time. Its amazing how fast these fish grow when provided a well balanced diet and plenty of space for growth. 
E


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

:nod:


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

out of water at 8.25in hope he never slows down
View attachment 124928


showing all his color!
View attachment 124929


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice colors. He must like to smash into the glass. That's a crazy chinple.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i will try to take off the chimple when he is bigger
and yes he is crazy aggressive!!!!


----------



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

Uncle Rico said:


> One inch a year my ass. After I saw how fast your Rhom grew it made me rethink the idea of starting a one incher in a 20 gallon and upgrading later.


First year or two are known to yield 5-7" .....it's the following years when growth slows to approx. 1" a year. Also if you NEVER feed Carp fishes....ie: goldfish and the like you will get better growth rates as they contain growth inhibiting hormones.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

gimmemyshit said:


> One inch a year my ass. After I saw how fast your Rhom grew it made me rethink the idea of starting a one incher in a 20 gallon and upgrading later.


First year or two are known to yield 5-7" .....it's the following years when growth slows to approx. 1" a year. Also if you NEVER feed Carp fishes....ie: goldfish and the like you will get better growth rates as they contain growth inhibiting hormones.
[/quote]
he has eaten ALOT of goldfish


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

bump 4 timbz's


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, thats what a good amount of commitment can get you.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

gimmemyshit said:


> .ie: goldfish and the like you will get better growth rates as they contain growth inhibiting hormones.


They're not hormones. It's an enzyme called Thiaminase.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I dont care if yo feed that thing raw sewage...its beautiful! Keep up the good work!


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

vid to come soon


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

wow, just found this thread today, crazy growth, what size is it now?

can you upload all the pics of it again? a lot of the old pics are not showing now. many tanks


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> vid to come soon


sh*t yeah man it's about time you showed him off again. Best looking And fastest growing rhom on this forum.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

starbury said:


> vid to come soon


sh*t yeah man it's about time you showed him off again. Best looking And fastest growing rhom on this forum.
[/quote]

been up for like 18 months....
just moved into a new house will update tomarrow
tank is 48x30x22


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That's pretty impressive. I do a 25-30% water change, once a week. I also feed them shrimp, smelt, tilapia, and pollock, soaked with garlic guard and zoe. We'll have to compare the growth rates in a few years.

Blue


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Impressive...So approx. how big is he now? 9" in 4 years is pretty decent for a rhom. You got him in the right type of tank too so he should get more beastily.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> Impressive...So approx. how big is he now? 9" in 4 years is pretty decent for a rhom. You got him in the right type of tank too so he should get more beastily.


he should be pushing 12inches
in a 5g bucket he was touching both sides


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

redrum781 said:


> vid to come soon


sh*t yeah man it's about time you showed him off again. Best looking And fastest growing rhom on this forum.
[/quote]

been up for like 18 months....
just moved into a new house will update tomarrow
tank is 48x30x22
View attachment 180880

View attachment 180881

[/quote]

that's one beautiful rhom, love the purple color in the first pic


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

redrum781 said:


> Curious what his diet consists of. You have done a remarkable job with him.


krill, squid, silversides, shrimp and goldfish
just added white fish fillets a couple months ago
his growth is amazing
i keep the water at 5.8ph
[/quote]

very nice job with him! I am not sure if it is relavent or not but closely watch the ph. My sanchezi's tank always had a low Ph (6) and after 9 years, it crashed overnight and I lost the fish. If you do not do so already, you may want to add a PH buffer to prevent a crash similar to mine. It is always tough to loose a fish especially when you have had him a while. good luck
-Matt


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice job man, love that rhom!!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

The first pic doesn't show up for me.......hmmmm?


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> The first pic doesn't show up for me.......hmmmm?


just got out the clink.......rhom is gettin big will post pics tomorrow


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

o my god







niiiiiceeeeeeeeeeee rhomb blue diamond guy, congrats very very beatiful an bud


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

where's the new pics man?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

starbury said:


> where's the new pics man?


Patience is a virtue.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Ja said:


> where's the new pics man?


Patience is a virtue.
[/quote]

Yeah thanks TIPS


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

hey redrum you going to post the new pics anytime soon


----------

